# Car Radio / Flashing Code Only..??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:whistling: My Son's 2002 Honda Civic , the Battery had gone Dead.. Hence in the process of Boosting his Car back to life.. Factory Installed Radio has gone on the Fritz, only flashing a Code across the screen.. Our Query is to Reboot / ReSet the Radio so he can receive a signal again ?? Or is this a Dealer Only job ??


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have a read here
FAQ: My radio says CODE on it. What do I do? - Honda-Tech

do you have the code ?


----------

